# IM ON THE WAY



## WoodyB (Apr 26, 2002)

Hi I am normally posting on va site but will be heading down to pensacola for 2 weeks on the 20th. I was wondering what is being caught this time of year there. I see post being made for (redfish,red drum, puppy drum) all the sane. I enjoy the catch and release aspect of those. I am trying to see if it is worth while bringing any king mackerel gear to fish of of the pensacola pier with. I found out about the pier online and looks like a nice one. I might even be interested in finding a few flounder if they are out there. If anyone has some advice for me about this I would appreciate it much.
  
Woody


----------



## Kozlow (Oct 25, 2002)

Don't know If you have this link.WoodyB
http://www.floridasaltwaterfishermen.com/piers.htm#Pandandle 
Looks like the water's been colder up north in the Sun Shine State.The reports are not fantastic at this time.  
As of 1/3/03 just some Whiting ,Reds,Sharks.
But you never know fishing down here can be like the weather forcast, say it's gone a rain never happens.  
You have some time .Hope for the best and target them.When you get there you may here
something different, be prepaired just in case.

Hope this helped

T<------>Lines
Kozlow
PS.Hope You let us know how you made out.
Be safe have a great time.
Forecast Daytime High /
Overnight Low (°F) Precip. % 
For Pensacola Before you get there. 

Tonight
Jan 11 Cloudy 33° 0 % 
Sun
Jan 12 PM Showers 46°/33° 50 % 
Mon
Jan 13 AM Clouds / PM Sun 54°/37° 0 % 
Tue
Jan 14 Mostly Sunny 58°/38° 0 % 
Wed
Jan 15 Sunny 57°/45° 0 % 
Thu
Jan 16 Scattered T-Storms 64°/47° 30 % 
Fri
Jan 17 Cloudy 52°/35° 20 % 
Sat
Jan 18 Partly Cloudy 55°/37° 20 % 
Sun
Jan 19 Showers 59°/38° 40 % 
Mon
Jan 20 Partly Cloudy 59°/40° 0 %


----------

